# I Just Got Married!!!:))) (pics inside)



## bronze_chiqz (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey ladies! I just got married 3 weeks back, its awesum!I had a function in India and reception in Malaysia,too gud!Posted few snaps do check it out! Will upload more soon!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Aug 30, 2008)

gorgeous you look amazing


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 30, 2008)

Please post more pictures! You and your husband look amazing!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 30, 2008)

those are awesome photos. the both of you look so good together. congrats!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 30, 2008)

Amazing pictures! You look gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## sooperficial (Aug 30, 2008)

You are such a beautiful bride! Congratulations!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats! The pics are great! I wish you a lifetime of happiness together


----------



## Lucy (Aug 30, 2008)

you look beautiful! i love the third picture. congratulations!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations! You look awesome ;-)


----------



## internetchick (Aug 30, 2008)

congratulations! What great photos, and you both look great.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 30, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## GillT (Aug 30, 2008)

You both look great, and most importantly, happy!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 30, 2008)

wow

you are so pretty

congrats


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 30, 2008)

Very pretty bride! You both look so happy! Congrats on the wedding. Lots of wishes for the two of you.


----------



## CorteoGirl (Aug 30, 2008)

You look so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 31, 2008)

Those are some really good pictures! I wish you the best in your marriage.


----------



## Karren (Aug 31, 2008)

You look just fantastic!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Anthea (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, the pictures are wonderful and you look gorgeous.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow, you look incredible! Great photos, I wish you guys a lifetime of happiness


----------



## McRubel (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats! I love all the beautiful henna and jewelry. Your makeup looks so pretty!


----------



## Annia (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats! You both will have a beautiful children.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Aug 31, 2008)

awww thats sooo sweet from all of u ladies!!!!thank youu for the sweet wishes!



))))


----------



## Darla (Aug 31, 2008)

those are truly remarkable photos, thank you for sharing with us. So is that the normal bridal dress for Malaysia?


----------



## fireplace (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 31, 2008)

wow! you both look amazing! I love all the orchids! Congratulations and best wishes for a wonderful future together


----------



## Ashley (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats! The pictures are so beautiful and clear! The third picture reminds me of Penelope Cruz! I also love the pic of you getting out of the car.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW You look gorgeous! Like a movie star. You and your man look perfect together.

Congratulations and wishing you a marriage full of happiness.


----------



## speedy (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations! You look beautiful.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG! What are beautiful wedding! You two are both gorgeous too.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Sep 2, 2008)

thank you thank you ladies!!! Darla g, nope its a traditional bridal outfit for indians called 'Lehengha".Im sure if u watch any of Bollywood muvies, most of them will be wearing it in the dancing scenes lolz! I did wear Malay bridal dress too, still waiting for the pic,will upload soon!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pics. Congrats to you both!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations! You looked beautiful...those pictures look amazing too



.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Sep 2, 2008)

omg sooo pretty ! the eye makeup is perfect,your glowing!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 2, 2008)

You look gorgeous !! Congrats !!


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations. Lovely photos


----------



## ivette (Sep 2, 2008)

beautiful pics.

the clothing you all are wearing is gorgeous


----------



## Andi (Sep 4, 2008)

I canÂ´t believe how beautiful you guys are! The pics are so amazing, like out of a fairy tale


----------



## Sonia_K (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations! You look beautiful and your makeup looks perfect. I wish you a very happy and blissful married life.


----------



## katana (Sep 5, 2008)

beautiful pictures


----------



## icmreis (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations to you! It was reaaly a beautiful wedding!


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

You look absolutely beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow! Those photos are breathtaking! It looks like your wedding day was perfect.

Wishing the two of you many happy years together!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you lovely ladies!!!! Now that's a traditional wedding..this is my dinner reception in Malaysia held last month 23rd


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 20, 2008)

More fabulous pictures. That cake is huge!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 21, 2008)

oh congrats ..and you look amazing ..makeup hair and everything is just perfect !!


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Sep 23, 2008)

Congs...wow


----------

